# Habitation Door Locks



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi All you N+B owners. (or anyone else for that matter)

Does anyone have additional security locks fitted to the habitation door? If so where did you get them, how much, and who fitted them or did you DIY?

Pete


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

OK so nobody knows anything 

So how about these Heosafe locks then will they fit on the old fashioned flippy door handles as shown on the picture or is there anything that will make the door more secure? I don't want to fit one of those Fiamma security locks as they can get you locked inside (we only have the one habitation door) if someone turns it while you are inside and you can't use it at night cos you can't set it.

I've tried asking locksmiths but got no response. I've tried N+B in Polch but they just referred me to Hymer UK. I tried hymer UK and they said they would get back to me but haven't

We do a lot of wild camping and feel a little insecure with the flimsy lock fitted as standard. Bit of a poor show come to think of it for such an expensive piece of kit. Our last caravan had a better lock than this.....

Pete


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete

We just fitted one of the Fiamma safe door locks. We've had one on all our recent vans and they seem to do the job OK for a reasonable cost. The way I look at it, the determined thief will get in anyway if he really wants to. The Fiamma lock may not be the most sophisticated but it has a high visual impact, hopefully sufficient to persuade the scrotes to choose a different van to break into.

PS:
The Fiammas can't be locked when you're inside as you lock them in the open position before you open the door. This way no-one can lock you in. Even if you can operate a security lock from the inside, is it wise? Would you be confident to unlock it quickly to escape in the event of an emergency?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

I had full deadlocks fitted to my previous van...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-254084.html#254084

Not cheap but they foiled a break in attempt while we were wildcamping in Sardinia last year so well worth the expense for us.

We've just had it done again to our current van, both the cab and habitation doors and the 2 garage ones, the habitation door being unlockable from the inside as well. They have now improved the garage locks compared to the ones fitted in the above post.

http://harrisonlocks.co.uk/deadlocks.php

pete


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Gaspode,

I agree with you. I fitted them to all the doors on our Dethleffs but in this case we only have one door and it would be fine when we leave it unattended but it's when we are tucked away inside that worries me. 

I didn't realise you could lock them in the open position - that actually puts a different view to these Fiamma Door locks 

We saw a German Flair on our last trip and they had a Yale type lock fitted with an inside catch - just what we want but Polch (N+B ) simply referred us to Hymer UK and so the trail stopped.

I guess if there is nothing else then we could use the Fiamma

Pete


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Pete,

This looks just the job - I'll call them in the morning

Pete


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

I saw the Milenco version of the Fiamma Safe Door at the Lincoln show - theirs has a slide operation as opposed to the turn action of the Fiamma lock.They both can be locked in the open position.Take a look at both to see how much room they require to fit them inside your van - this is often the deciding factor


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

We had four Abus deadlocks fitted last year by Harrison Locks. (On habitation and driver's doors plus the two rear garage doors)

http://www.harrisonlocks.co.uk/

Very good job - they used three different lock patterns but all work from the same key. They fit them at the owner's house (south of Redditch) and there is a pub nearby where you can have lunch whilst they work). He is also a motor-homer and might give you a discount for MH Club membership (and cash).

We chose the Abus route as we did not fancy the 'hand rail' appearance of the Fiamma. Also, I understand that you cannot lock the Fiamma version when you are inside as you then have no escape in emergency. With the Abus locks you can operate them internally.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

*N & B locks*

Hi All

We've had the lock over type that doubles as a handle fitted to the hab. door on our flair. You can't get locked in as you lock it open and lock it flat against the vehicle when travelling. As well as securing the door when closed it covers the lock so makes it difficult for theives to drill out. we have the smaller ones fitted to two lout of three exterior doors. We had to call into Polch to get some work done recently. All the Flairs in the Stellplatz had this type of door lock fitted. 8 weeks into the year trip and the Flair is proving to be great 

John


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

JeanLuc said:


> We had four Abus deadlocks fitted last year by Harrison Locks. (On habitation and driver's doors plus the two rear garage doors)
> 
> http://www.harrisonlocks.co.uk/
> 
> Very good job - they used three different lock patterns but all work from the same key. They fit them at the owner's house (south of Redditch) and there is a pub nearby where you can have lunch whilst they work).


Its worth noting that Paul the owner has moved house so unfortunately there is no longer an overnight facility. Couple of CL's just up the road though.

pete


----------

